

Testing Vim Plugins With Vimrunner and RSpec - vesln
http://www.vimninjas.com/2014/02/18/testing-vim-plugins-with-vimrunner-and-rspec/

======
mlazarov
Wow! Testing vim plugins - I didn't know that it's possible! Great!

